# balsam wood batts?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A lot more detail please, and a picture would sure help.
Where are the batts, on the walls, ceiling.


----------



## rocketfnn (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.

The insulation batts are stapled to the wood ceiling joists similar to a fiberglass insulation.

The "batts" are balsam wood insulation on the brown paper bag.
The house is 1950 built and the bags are very easily damaged.

We took down the old wood ceiling panels in this Cap Cod dormer and found this stuff. Could be put batts over it?? It is messy stuff if the bags are cut.

Laura


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No. I would personallly remove all of the old, and install new. Use Roxwool vs Batt fiberglass.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If it is a cape, make sure your vent chutes are in place (rigid foam would be ideal in this case.


----------

